# Cooking with Lees



## Grasshopper (Feb 13, 2013)

Wondering what to do with the fine lees left after racking? Try cooking with them. I used the lees from my 2nd racking of Red Mountain Cab in a Coq-au-vin and what was left of the lees I didn't drink from racking my MM Amarone for a braised lamb shank. The sediment gives the wine sauce a very rich flavor equivalent to cooking with a very expensive wine (OK, I am guessing about this since I haven't and never will run the control experiment). Can't wait to try the lees from my Yakama Valley Pinot Gris in a Osso Buco.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 15, 2013)

Isn't that like cooking with pure stinky yeast? Yuk!

You must not be using a whole lot of it.


----------



## btom2004 (Feb 15, 2013)

ROTFLMAO ..lol


----------



## Grasshopper (Feb 15, 2013)

JohnT, I probably should have been clearer. I am talking about the light sediment from the second racking, not the lees from the primary fermenter. The taste is not noticeably yeasty but more like the sediment in the bottom of a bottle that didn't clear enough in the carboy. Anyway, yeast is good for you.


----------

